# Fischerpfad



## wojtek85 (11. März 2007)

Hi, 

ich war heute im Stadtwald unterwegs um den Fischerpfad zu suchen und hab ihn icht gefunden.

Ich bin den Weg beim Schild "Soldatengräber" hochgefahren. Der Weg biegt dann  kurz nach rechts ab, dann nach links und geht dann in den Wald rein. Wenn man in den Wald fährt ist nach paar Metern der Weg zur Baumstämme versperrt Kann mir einer sagen wo genau der Fischerpfad liegt? Ich konnte da nichts finden.

wojtek


----------



## Siegfried (11. März 2007)

Hier ist " Er "

Viel Spaß beim Abfahren.

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebot.rlp (11. März 2007)

Bitte Wegbeschreibungen nur noch via PM übermitteln.


----------



## Siegfried (12. März 2007)

sebot.rlp schrieb:


> Bitte Wegbeschreibungen nur noch via PM übermitteln.



Schon gelöscht. 


Gruß


----------



## wojtek85 (12. März 2007)

Danke Siegfried, hab den Pfad heute gefunden


----------



## Siegfried (13. März 2007)

wojtek85 schrieb:


> Danke Siegfried, hab den Pfad heute gefunden



Ich habe die Wegbeschreibung wegen der Diskusion um die " Ripp " gelöscht.
Wenn du ausgefallene Fahrten sucht , schick mir eine E Mail . Ich habe den Garmin 60 CSX samt der dazugehörenden Software. Damit findest du alle Wege. 

Gruß


----------

